
California accuses Cisco of job discrimination based on Indian employee's caste - periya
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/california-accuses-cisco-job-discrimination-013226991.html
======
asimjalis
This is an interesting case because the plaintiffs are not accusing Cisco of
discrimination based on caste. Their claim is that Cisco did not provide a
mechanism for redress against caste discrimination under the assumption that
caste is not a legally protected category. The larger point of this case is
the question of whether employers need to provide mechanisms for addressing
discrimination amongst the employees based on non-protected categories such as
caste, weight, etc.

